# Turtle bayou on I-10 *Crappie*



## kunder3006

Has anybody been or heard of any crappie action on turtle bayou yet? Thinking about giving it a go, never know till you go but looking to see if anybodys been lately with good or bad results. Thanks, Kenneth


----------



## capn

You and I were thinking alike...


----------



## atcfisherman

Haven't heard anything yet, but it is just a matter of time. I was over Turtle bayou a few weeks ago and the water was very muddy, but that was a day after it rained. I used to fish there a lot for crappie. I would put in at Whites Park and fish the bayou and also fish whites creek. Did good around those Cyprus trees.


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris

I mad a phone call to my buddy in Anahuac and he said he havent heard any reports yet. He said he rode down to Whites Park the other and saw only one boat and two people fishing. The people said they didnt catch any crappie.


----------



## baytownboy

Where is Whites park and how do I get there? thanx.


----------



## kunder3006

well I went and got no crappie, the water was like melted pudding in color, all I jigged up was some sand bass and I talked to a guy and he said when the water clears up it will be on, I have done good there before, the crappie bite always seems later there then the rest of the crappie. will keep ya'll updated.


----------



## capn

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Mako$Money

I know I am alittle late for commenting to this post but for what it's worth. I cross this bayou everyday coming and going to work live about 4 miles from it. The bayou is still like chocolate milk from the run off. I went last weekend couldn't buy a bite from a crappie or anything else. I think with all the run off the water temp. is still alittle cool keeping them suppressed from spawning. Should turn on if we can get some warm days and nights and alittle more clarity to the water. 
Baytown Boy, Take I-10 east to exit 812(hiway61) turn south and go about 200yards and turn right follow the blk top road back and take gravel drive to the right just past the church on the right. Boat ramp just down the hill. Don't bring a big boat as the ramp will not accomodate a big wide boat. old ramp.


----------



## Row vs Wade

I've never fished Turtle Bayou or Lake Anahuac, is the lake a COE lake, or just a public waterway? Is it part of the Wallisville project?


----------



## atcfisherman

Yes, don't bring a big boat. The ramp is vary narrow. A 10-16 foot jon boat is perfect for Turtle & Whites bayous. Heck, kayaks and canoes would work well there. I passed over it today and actually pulled into the park and went to the ramp. To my surprise, there were several cars and campers there. Then I remembered it was Spring Break. I saw a couple of boats leaving, but didn't get to talk to them. The water is still very muddy from the recent rain run offs. If we don't get any more substantial amount of rain over the next two weeks and the creek clears up, the crappie should start to turn on there.


----------



## littlejohnbass

I fish there out of a 20ft skeeter bass boat and it is tight launching but will fit...


----------



## Mako$Money

R v W
Yes it is a public water way. It is not part of the wallisville reservoir project. The lake is if I am not mistake'n is actually managed by Trinity Bay conservation district. They oversee the water management for this area and are responsible for the drainage etc. in several counties. Lake Anahuac is the water reserve for the Anahuac area and this is where they pull the water supply from. Trinity river feeds this lake via a canal and gate system on the north end of the lake. Turtle buyou and lee's gulley feed the lake as well. Use caution if you ever plan to go out into the lake from turtle buyou. It is very shallow right where buyou opens up to the lake. The lake itself is about 1-6ft deep but also has alot of junk to hit in it also. Especially after the storm. Not much to catch in it except for some pretty good cats come out of there.. use caution on the buyou also as there are plenty of submerged trees to hit. Banks drop off pretty good so trees just kina slide off and have tendency to stay standing up under water. Not alot of them but it only takes one! GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Row vs Wade

Thanks M$M


----------



## lonestranger

I know that several years ago I caught some huge blue cats at the pump station inlet on the northwest side of the lake. Using perch as big as my hand for bait fished in the current while the pumps were running.


----------



## willbfree1

still a little muddy


----------



## willbfree1

no good new on turtle bayou yet


----------



## Outdoorjunke

I fished Turtle Bayou the last 2 years and will not waist my time this year, the crappie that I did catch were under sized, I'm not sure what's going on with the bayou but I was told that it use to be a grate place for crappie even the guys I know that have fished it for years agree it is just not what is use to be.


----------



## Mako$Money

odjunkie, 
You are correct on this. There are keepers caught but not as many as once was. This bayou has generated alot of publicity in the past 4-5 yrs. and has had some tremendous fishing pressure put on it. It is just not that big of a bayou. Many times I have seen dozens of boats lined up along the lower end jerking small one after small one wth an occasional keeper. Just to much fishing pressure. I see folks as far as way out west Houston area there fishing.


----------



## Mako$Money

All, 
The water is still pretty muddy although it shows signs of clearing some. I have heard of a few small fish being caught but not many. Water still pretty high with plenty run off still coming down.


----------



## atcfisherman

Outdoorjunke said:


> I fished Turtle Bayou the last 2 years and will not waist my time this year, the crappie that I did catch were under sized, I'm not sure what's going on with the bayou but I was told that it use to be a grate place for crappie even the guys I know that have fished it for years agree it is just not what is use to be.


I agree too!!! I have fished it many years and 2 things I have noticed about it. 1st is the crappie spawn always seemed a little later on Turtle Bayou vs other places like Lake Houston, Lake Livingston, Luce Bayou and below the Lake Houston dam. I never figured out why either.

2nd, the crappie have been smaller on the average over the past few years. Not sure why here either. Maybe too many fisherman, but maybe b/c of the hurricanes we have had lately pushing the salt water into the bayou from Lake Anhuac. Hurricane Ike did it and Hurricane Rita did it too 5 years ago. That's my best ******* guess.


----------



## NitroNX898

I travel I-10 4 days aweek and since they put in the new bridges it is hard to see the water. I was wondering this same thing a few weeks ago. How far north does Turtle Bayou run.


----------



## Outdoorjunke

I can trace its tributaries as fare as hwy 90 using Google earth of course it branches many times and I'm sure it's not accessible by boat but the fish can swim as fare as the water will let them.


----------



## willbfree1

I bank fished turtle bayou Saturday nothing.I talked to several people coming in on boats only a few keepers most of the crappie caught are under size and Game wardens are writing lots of tickets.


----------



## Mako$Money

Turtle bayou will run north for a few miles. Once you get on up into the north end of it, it will get to narrow for a boat. Also lots of logs and debris along with cypress stumps. OH, and lots of snakes to! plenty of woods along this bayou.


----------



## Mako$Money

Going to whites B. today. will post up later with what is happening there.


----------



## Mako$Money

Turtle bayou was a bust today. 2 fish both 9". off the water at 11am..


----------



## ChampionOwner

I know this post is old, but are there any bass in Turtle Bayou?


----------



## atcfisherman

ChampionOwner said:


> I know this post is old, but are there any bass in Turtle Bayou?


Absolutely!!! I've done good there with small shad color crank baits, small to mid size spinner baits (white/blue) and fishing texas rig worms on log lay downs.


----------



## ChampionOwner

Thanks, I may head that way this weekend.


----------



## quackills05

There is more bass in there than you can shake a stick at championowner. I live in liberty and fish it quite often. It's BARELY wide enough to get my boat in.


----------



## ChampionOwner

I bet I can fit my 17' Champion, that is about the only good thing about a small boat.


----------



## [email protected]

kunder3006 said:


> Has anybody been or heard of any crappie action on turtle bayou yet? Thinking about giving it a go, never know till you go but looking to see if anybodys been lately with good or bad results. Thanks, Kenneth


Been catching good stringers till the water got muddy couple weeks ago


----------

